

Fast food slows learning, study shows - anigbrowl
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/fast-food-slows-learning-study-shows/

======
smt88
No. There is a correlation between slow learning and fast food. It doesn't
prove causation.

I think it's more likely to parents who are lazy or busy feed their kids fast
food, and those parents are also too lazy or busy to be involved with kids'
schooling.

There have been lots of studies showing that parenting is incredibly important
for educational development (more so than teaching).

